# Lenny Cooke is better than Lebron James



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Since Mr. Cooke said that statement I was just wondering how his progression is going. If well , does he have a chance to make the Celtics ergo actually playing next year


----------



## MavericksFan (Jul 20, 2003)

Unless I am mistaken, he racked up some DNPs during summer league recently, and maybe scored 10 points or so in one game.

I would imagine he may end up being another Leon Smith, playing in minor leagues and maybe getting a 10 day deal here and there.

I really doubt him making the Celts roster, as posters on this site have mentioned they may only carry 13 players, and that doesn't even include Brandon Hunter, who has played well enough in summer league thus far to justify a contract.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Today he played 25 minutes shooting (7-11) in a 14 point effort. He also grabbed 13 rebounds. Not bad for his first start.:yes: 

14 points, 13 rebounds


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

yes, this guy can play. he already have tons of talent with so little exposure and training.

I do hope management could find a way to lock up this guy. upside is definitely way up. with his showing in the summer league, he was even better than most 1st rounders. what could happen if he is coached and trained properly ?

this years harvest of rookies is the best ever. banks, perkins, hunter and cooke definitely played like 1st rounders and could become the team of the future.


:twave:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

what has he done recently?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Are Boston going to sign him or what


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Are Boston going to sign him or what


nope.

simple answer right there. we just filled out roster so we cant now. and even if we had a space open, we wouldnt sign him anyway. HE'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR THE NBA.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NE sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> nope.
> ...


Yes he is. Not good enough to be a starter, but he's definitely good enough to come off the bench. He has tons of potential. He has refined his offensive game, but a ton can still be improved on offense for Cooke. He is an outstanding rebounder also for a guy his size.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, hopefully he can find another team to ride with.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes he is. Not good enough to be a starter, but he's definitely good enough to come off the bench. He has tons of potential. He has refined his offensive game, but a ton can still be improved on offense for Cooke. He is an outstanding rebounder also for a guy his size.


His offense basically consists of the same thing though. He is a good rebounder but I dont know about outstanding. With an attitude like that he really has no potential to build from, and it doesn't help that he is 21 years old. He has potential but do you really think an NBA team would want to work with someone that doesn't have any fundamentals in his game? Do you really think they would waste their time trying to teach a player who isn't eager to learn, especially at this stage? 

IMO he is good enough to be in the NBA, but he gets compared to Stephen Jackson and I really don't think he will come close.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> His offense basically consists of the same thing though. He is a good rebounder but I dont know about outstanding. With an attitude like that he really has no potential to build from, and it doesn't help that he is 21 years old. He has potential but do you really think an NBA team would want to work with someone that doesn't have any fundamentals in his game? Do you really think they would waste their time trying to teach a player who isn't eager to learn, especially at this stage?
> 
> IMO he is good enough to be in the NBA, but he gets compared to Stephen Jackson and I really don't think he will come close.


I'm hoping he goes to the NBDL, and somebody straightens him out. Yeah, I kind of outdid it with the outstanding, but he's a very good rebounder for a guy his size. He just has to listen to his coaches, and do what he is told, and he'll improve. I hope, for his sake, he listens, because he has TONS of potential, and isn't making much money.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Lenny Cooke, someday, may very well make the NBA. Some team is bound to need a guy to be the fifth guard on the roster and sign him to a ten day contract. Other than that, I see nothing for him. He has too much attitude and not enough skill. Did I mention, he's 21 and he still doesn't know the fundamentals of the game.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I doubt he'll ever make a roster, doesn't have even the basic fundamentals, can't follow plays and things he's some Godlike player....it's sad!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This topic is old, I just wanted to point out in this article what Lenny said about Lebron when he was still a sophmore.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/college/recruiting/news/2001/07/08/abcd_sunday/


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenny_Cooke

As of November 2008, Lenny Cooke works at the Food Lion Distribution Center in Prince George, Va as an order selector.


----------

